# Hawks Nest - Marathon Key



## JanT (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at the Hawks Nest in Marathon Key recently?  The last review is from December of 2004 and I'm curious as to what, if any damage it sustained last year during the hurricane(s).  It keeps coming up as an exchange possibility and I'm trying to decide whether to take it or hold out for something in Key West. 

If anyone has any knowledge or has stayed at Hawks Nest can you please post here?

Thanks!

Jan


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't worry about hurricane damage - that area has been cleaned up very well.  The difference is in the number of things to do.  Key West has many things going on all day, Marathon is more of a fishing vilage.  If you want an active "Disney" type experience, hold out for Key West.  If you are going to relax and not be looking for all kinds of things to do, you will like Marathon.  If you've never been to the keys before, don't expect too much.  It's a boater's paradise with lots of bars and restaurants, but you have to make your own entertainment.


----------



## JanT (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks.  I was wondering about the quality of the resort.  We're going mainly to rest and relax.  If we want some excitement we could drive into Key West.  I think I'm going to hold out for Key West only because I like it there.  It's an interesting town, that's for certain.  A party animal I'm not, so the bars hold no allure other than some of the interesting things you see going on there.  

Does anyone have a guess as to what type of last minute exchanges might come up in Key West, if any?  We're looking to go sometime between 27 August and 20 September.  Not much of a window, I know but am hoping we can pull something off.

Anyway, thanks much!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2006)

If a hurricane comes through there will be lots of availability 

this is generally a quiet period, I never searched for that time, but did see a  lot in November and December come up at the last minute.


----------



## mas (Aug 2, 2006)

First off key west and marathon are two entirely different vacations, so you will have to decide on which one you are interested in.  

If you are interested in Hawk's Nest, there is a big difference depending on which unit you get.  If you're on the west side facing the bridge, you wil get beautiful sunrises and sunsets.  If you are on the east side you will be looking at the parking lot.  

As to the units, we stayed in a two bedroom unit that was fairly good size with a wonderful wrap-around deck that faced the bridge.  There is nothing fancy about the place and no activities that I remember.  If you are looking for a quiet  relaxing week, Hawk's Nest should fit the bill; if you're looking for excitement, hold out for Key West.


----------



## cpnuser (Aug 4, 2006)

We are at the Galleon this week.  I would definitely wait till it cools off some, before I would come visit again.  It would be more enjoyable when the weather is not as hot & humid.


----------

